# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Cultivos Industriales  Produccion y comercio de ACEITUNA en el sur

## Alex Cruz

Hola amigos foristas
Pongo el tema de al aceituna que es de gran importancia en Tacna y otras regiones del sur del Perú. Algunas consultas por si alguien tiene informacion o conoce del tema.
Cual es el volumen de produccion ideal (kg) por planta? 
Que medidas tomar frente a la enfermedad llamada hoja de hoz (ocasionado por un virus)?. Muchos dicen cortar el olivo y quemar raices. Otros por ahi dicen que lo cortan e injertan con la variedad empeltre que no es afectada y se puede mantener una produccion. Es cierto esto? 
Finalmente sobre comercializacion. Cada año existe mas y mas acopiadores que a la larga fijan un precio en chacra y estos intermediarios al final se llevan la mayor ganancia al llevarlos a los mercados de Lima u otros del norte y centro del pais. 
El año 2009 compraron a S/ 1.80 el kilo, aceituna negra en mata en tacna. Ya Macerado en las chacras lo compraron entre S/ 2.80 a 3.50. 
Pero a como lo venden en Lima? de 10 a 12 soles por kilo...o me equivoco?. 
Yo soy productor. Como contactarme en Lima con algun comprador y hacer un trato directo, entre productor y proveedor final. o a que mercado de lima llevar?. 
Amigo Cilloniz, talvez ud pueda indagar mas al respecto y brindar informacion, y ver la forma de evitar los intermediarios, y que los productores podamos comercializar directamente nuestro producto en la capital u otra region.
Gracias por la informacion que pueda brindar.Temas similares: Aceituna del valle de Yauca, 200 toneladas Tips de seguridad en Comercio Electrónico Lic. En comercio y negocios internacionales Artículo: Tacna declara productos bandera a aceite de oliva, aceituna de mesa, orégano y pisco vendo aceituna sevillana en salmuera

----------


## ANDREUS

Alex buenas noches,  el tema es sencillo y pasa por una busqueda de oportunidades y de disciplina personal como empresarios , lo que sucede en el peru con el tema aceitunas es un tema comercialmente nuevo para ustedes como peruanos pero que requiere solo sencillas soluciones como ver las opciones comerciales que el productor tiene e incorporar conocimientos nuevos para buscar compradores directos y eliminar los intermediarios ya que estos acopiadores son los que tiran internacionalmente el precio de la aceituna peruana al suelo.
Por sino lo sabias la aceituna peruana es la aceituna mas barata a nivel internacional en latino america .

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Hola amigos foristas
> Pongo el tema de al aceituna que es de gran importancia en Tacna y otras regiones del sur del Perú. Algunas consultas por si alguien tiene informacion o conoce del tema.
> Cual es el volumen de produccion ideal (kg) por planta? 
> Que medidas tomar frente a la enfermedad llamada hoja de hoz (ocasionado por un virus)?. Muchos dicen cortar el olivo y quemar raices. Otros por ahi dicen que lo cortan e injertan con la variedad empeltre que no es afectada y se puede mantener una produccion. Es cierto esto? 
> Finalmente sobre comercializacion. Cada año existe mas y mas acopiadores que a la larga fijan un precio en chacra y estos intermediarios al final se llevan la mayor ganancia al llevarlos a los mercados de Lima u otros del norte y centro del pais. 
> El año 2009 compraron a S/ 1.80 el kilo, aceituna negra en mata en tacna. Ya Macerado en las chacras lo compraron entre S/ 2.80 a 3.50. 
> Pero a como lo venden en Lima? de 10 a 12 soles por kilo...o me equivoco?. 
> Yo soy productor. Como contactarme en Lima con algun comprador y hacer un trato directo, entre productor y proveedor final. o a que mercado de lima llevar?. 
> Amigo Cilloniz, talvez ud pueda indagar mas al respecto y brindar informacion, y ver la forma de evitar los intermediarios, y que los productores podamos comercializar directamente nuestro producto en la capital u otra region.
> Gracias por la informacion que pueda brindar.

 Mi estimado Alex:  Recién veo tu mensaje y me da gusto que hayas puesto el tema de la aceituna peruana sobre el tapete, porque es así como se pueden llegar a posibles soluciones.  Como comprenderás, respuestas técnicas sobre el manejo de la aceituna no te puedo dar porque soy publicista; pero sí estoy muy interesado en el tema de la comercialización y los acopiadores (o intermediarios).  Para empezar, yo no sé si un intermediario pueda considerarse exactamente como un acopiador, ya que el acopiador almacena la producción comprada y la vende al precio que quiere; mientras que un intermediario te puede cobrar un comisión por venderte el producto sin necesidad de almacenarlo -como es mi caso-. Ahora; con el tiempo que he venido administrando este foro, me he percatado que los acopiadores suelen tener una mala imagen entre los productores porque aparentemente se llevan la parte más grande de la torta; pero tampoco debes olvidar que sin clientes, tu producción no valdría nada.  Yo siempre critico el aspecto criollo y egoísta de nuestra sociedad, donde todo lo queremos sólo para cada uno de nosotros, sin importar el resto (sea el prójimo o el mundo en que vivimos), por lo que para que la situación de los acopiadores cambie, ellos mismos deben de cambiar su forma de pensar; y eso va a estar muy difícil con la educación que recibimos los peruanos.  Por eso, te planteo como primera solución utilizar este foro como un “acopiador digital”, que no te cobra nada, porque obviamente no almacena nada. En ese sentido, te recomiendo crear un tema propio de tu campo de aceitunas aquí en AgroFórum.pe, donde muestres a las miles de personas que visitan este portal diariamente, el manejo y cuidado que le brindas (a través de texto, fotos y/o videos). De esa manera, van a ser muchísimas las personas que podrán ver y conocer tu campo de aceitunas, por lo que seguramente conseguirías interesados y el precio de tu producción empezaría a elevarse por una cuestión de demanda. A más interesados en tu producción, mejores precios podrás negociar.  Además te recomiendo anunciar -desde ya- la venta de tu próxima cosecha en el foro de *Productos Agropecuarios*, para que empieces a buscar clientes por tu propia cuenta. En ese sentido, yo siempre recuerdo un frase que me dijeron cuando estudié publicidad: *“Si no te conocen, NO TE CONSUMEN”*. Y no sólo debes anunciar aquí -en AgroFórum.pe- sino en todos los portales especializados como éste que te permiten hacerlo de manera gratuita. Y como un consejo profesional, no te conformes con decir "Vendo Aceitunas" (espero que entiendas a qué me refiero, ya que la idea es que tu mensaje se destaque del resto).  Y la segunda alternativa que te doy al problema -que es de menor agrado para ti- es que te pongas en contacto con intermediarios -como yo, por ejemplo- que sólo te cobren una pequeña comisión no mayor al 5% de la venta (según mi opinión) para que te ayuden a encontrar compradores para tus aceitunas. En ese sentido, te comento que yo estoy dispuesto a ofrecer los productos que me den (cosa que ya tengo) para ver si puedo negociar con los interesados para que paguen el precio que tú -como productor- estás solicitando. Creo que esa es una manera más justa para ustedes -y a la vez para mí- de conseguir mejores precios para sus productos.  Por último, pedirte toda la colaboración posible para desarrollar el tema de las aceitunas en este foro; para que empiece a intercambiarse infromación valiosa para otros productores, que como tú, están buscando algunas respuestas a sus inquietudes. Toda información sobre manejo y comerciliazión de aceitunas es bienvenida en este foro, así que muhcas gracias por haber abierto este tema y por la ayuda que nos puedas brindar de cara al futuro.  Bueno Alex; espero haberte ayudado en algo, y si tienes más dudas de lo que te he propuesto, por favor no dejes de preguntarme.  Saludos.  Bruno

----------


## ANDREUS

Estimados señores el  5% de comision es muucho para un intermediario ,cuando internacionalmente un brocker solo puede cobrar un 3%. 
En cuanto al tema de cantidades que puede producir un olivo esto depende de la variedad, la zona y la edad del olivo , olivos en buenas condiciones de cuidados nutricionales de variedad sevillana en peru pueden producir hasta 200 kg mientras que la aceituna de azapa parienta directa de la sevillana peruana hay arboles que han producido hasta 250 kg con una edad de alrededor de 150 años. 
Hay nuevas  variedades que estan dando buena produccion en la zona de ica pero no es precisamente la sevillana , sino otros varietales importados desde argentina y otros paises como ascolano , picual , etc las cuales tienen finalidad de producir aceites y aceitunas de mesa.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Estimados señores el 5% de comision es muucho para un intermediario ,cuando internacionalmente un brocker solo puede cobrar un 3%. 
> En cuanto al tema de cantidades que puede producir un olivo esto depende de la variedad, la zona y la edad del olivo , olivos en buenas condiciones de cuidados nutricionales de variedad sevillana en peru pueden producir hasta 200 kg mientras que la aceituna de azapa parienta directa de la sevillana peruana hay arboles que han producido hasta 250 kg con una edad de alrededor de 150 años. 
> Hay nuevas variedades que estan dando buena produccion en la zona de ica pero no es precisamente la sevillana , sino otros varietales importados desde argentina y otros paises como ascolano , picual , etc las cuales tienen finalidad de producir aceites y aceitunas de mesa.

 Bueno ANDREUS; primero que nada quiero agradecerte por tus aportes en este tema, porque yo no estoy en capacidad de hacerlo como tal vez tú sí puedes. Aprovecho para pedirte también tu colaboración en vista de mejorar el negocio de las aceitunas en Perú. Además, me gustaría saber un poco más de la situación de las aceitunas peruanas a nivel internacional -si es que tuvieras información- porque me llamó la atención el tema del precio de las aceitunas peruanas en relación a los demás páises de Latinoamérica. En todo caso, tener el precio más bajo de Latinoamérica puede convertirse en una ventaja si lo sabes aprovechar.   Sin embargo, me gustaría debatir contigo el tema la comisión de un intermediario o bróker. Primero que nada, yo dije 5% como máximo; pero efectivamente el rango que yo negocio es entre 3% y 5%. Ahora; lo que no concuerdo para nada contigo es que 5% sea una comisión eleveda. Yo no sé si te parece poco ganar el 95% de una venta por la cual no has movido un dedo; y más aún, si no tienes a quién vender tu producción. La verdad, no sé qué entiendes por el trabajo de un intermediario; pero en mi caso, lo que hago es empezar a moverme, e invertir mi tiempo, mi esfuerzo y mi dinero para encontrar un comprador.  En mi caso, esto de ofrecer servicios de bróker, representante, distribuidor o comercializador -llámalo como quieras-, surgió por la cantidad de personas que han acudido a mí para pedirme que los ayude a encontrar compradores para sus productos. Al principio ayudaba a dichas personas, pero después fueron tantas, que la única forma de ayudarlos era cobrando una comisión por el tiempo y el dinero que dejo de ganar por ayudarlos a encontrar clientes.  Yo ya he sacado cuentas, y no es gran cosa una comisión de 5% sobre el precio EX-FABRICA, en incluso FOB, para lo que uno tiene que hacer para encontrar un cliente –o un proveedor- que sea serio y cumplido; y lo más importante, QUE PAGUE EL PRECIO QUE TÚ PIDES POR TU PROUCTO.  Yo me considero un buen vendedor, y por eso ofrezco ese servicio. Te confieso que no he vendido un caramelo todavía, pero ya he cerrado –de palabra- una comisión de 4% sobre el precio EX FABRICA de un producto con demanda internacional (del cual ya tengo algunos interesados); y tengo en mis manos las muestras de un café orgánico y chocolate gourmet ecuatoriano, para tratar de introducir al mercado nacional y para ofrecerlo a los mercados internacionales también. Ahora que regrese de Londres empiezo a ofrecer dichos productos como yo sé hacerlo, así que espero buenos resultados -pero con tranquilidad, porque no tengo apuros económicos-.  Yo soy un convencido que nuestras frutas y hortalizas son de las mejores del mundo, y estaría feliz de poder ponerme la camiseta de cada uno de los productos que producimos en este país, para tratar que personas en otros lugares del mundo puedan probar las delicias que producimos en Perú; pero por menos del 3%... ¡No gracias!... En mundo capitalista, y una sociedad egoísta como la nuestra, cada uno tiene que sobrevivir a su manera, y yo soy publicista de profesión, con una especialización en diseño audiovisual. Si necesitas algún video, o algún trabajo de comunicación en general, me avisas para darte un buen precio. Si necesitas consejos sobre estos temas, te puedo ayudar vía este foro.  Bueno, espero haberte expuesto mi punto de vista de una manera clara, para poder debatir al respecto y ver si efectivamente es demasiado una comisión de 5%, para dejar de pedirla cuando alguien me contacte.  Saludos; y por favor te pido tu ayuda para que el negocio de las aceitunas pueda mejorar en el país. Ese es el principal objetivo de este foro: Ayudar a que los distintos productos que se cultivan aquí en el Perú, puedan mejorar su situación año a año. De esa manera, habré contribuido con mi granito de arena a que la situación de este país -egoísta- mejore; y sin necesidad de hacer política que es lo que más odio en la vida.  Suerte con lo que sea que cultives.  :Wink:   Bruno

----------


## ChristianL

Hola! mas que hacer un comentario, quisiera hacer una pregunta. Aproximadamente, cuanto produce una chacra de olivos por mes y cuanto es el precio por kilo de aceituna de buena calidad, obviamente, del sur del Perú? Gracias de antemano por sus respuestas.

----------


## OLIVOS_SANTAROSA_EIRL

Soy proveedor final y estoy interesado en contactarme con un productor para un trato directo. Como puedo contactarme con ud. Mi e mail es olivos_santarosa_eirl@hotmail.com

----------


## Alper

Estoy interesado en adquirir aceitunas.
Contactarme para indicarme, calidad, clasificación y precios. alpertaya@yahoo.es
Gracias

----------


## Edwin30

Hola a todos 
Me parece muy buen tema y el comentario que voya dar a continuación esta relacionado con la producción de aceituna. Antes de ello cabe mencionar que el amigo Alex Cruz toco es tema del manejo de enfermedades del olivo, el cual es muy importante porque si se aplica un manejo integrado correcto, se pueden reducir considerablemente las pérdidas. Pero un aspecto muy importante en la producción de aceitunas es el proceso de la fermentación. Si bien es cierto recien estoy aprendiendo sobre el tema, la fermentación es llevada de manera natural, pero si interviene la mano del hombre manipulando algunos parametros como los microbiológicos (Lactobacilos y levaduras)  y fisicoquimicos, se podrían reducir las mermas en le proceso de producción. 
Saludos a todos 
Atte.
Mblgo. Edwin

----------

Bruno Cillóniz

----------


## Rocio Ramos Remuzgo

Buenas dias 
Bueno  mas que una participación es  una consulta tambien
Por que no se exactamente    a que se  refiere  Aceitunas preparadas o consevadas.. es lo mismo que aceitunas en salmuera ya que pasan por un proceso ??

----------


## RafaelPflucker

Estimados compañeros del grupo.  Tenemos en Israel para entrega inmediata las siguientes variedades de olivos para aceite:  . Arbequina: % aceite 25-27%, calidad de aceite Muy Alta, tamaño de fruto Pequeño, Contenido de polyphenol bajo, pais de origen primario España – 7000 plantas. Koroneiki: % aceite 24-28%, calidad de aceite Muy Alta, tamaño de fruto muy pequeño, Contenido de polyphenol muy alto, pais de origen primario Gecia   – 10.000 plantas.  El producto es planta para sembrar en vivero.  Puesto en Lima Peru. 
-- 
Saludos 
Rafael Pflucker  Rpflucker@gmail.com

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Estimados compañeros del grupo.  Tenemos en Israel para entrega inmediata las siguientes variedades de olivos para aceite:  . Arbequina: % aceite 25-27%, calidad de aceite Muy Alta, tamaño de fruto Pequeño, Contenido de polyphenol bajo, pais de origen primario España – 7000 plantas. Koroneiki: % aceite 24-28%, calidad de aceite Muy Alta, tamaño de fruto muy pequeño, Contenido de polyphenol muy alto, pais de origen primario Gecia   – 10.000 plantas.  El producto es planta para sembrar en vivero.  Puesto en Lima Peru. 
> -- 
> Saludos 
> Rafael Pflucker  Rpflucker@gmail.com

 Estimado Rafael: 
Te recomiendo crear un nuevo tema en el foro de Material Genético (https://www.agroforum.pe/forumdispla...ial-Gen%E9tico), y que le pongas un título bien pensado, porque es a través de los títulos que hay en este foro, que los distintos buscadores -como Google- encuentran la información que hay en esta página web, cuando los cibernautas del planeta están realizando búsquedas a través de Internet. Por eso, la idea es pensar en cómo harían la búsqueda tus posibles clientes, y si aciertas en la palabras clave que utilzas, entonces seguramente tu oferta llegará a las personas indicadas. 
Las fotos también ayudarían mucho en este caso para ver la salud de esas plantas. 
Suerte y saludos

----------

